# I P address change ? diablo II



## TheHollow (Jun 24, 2006)

it seems i was banned for using a 3rd party bot on a game commonly known ( diablo 2 ) all the bot did was magic find for me ( which basically looks for items by killing monsters ) well i went to sign on one morning and was getting an error that went something like this ( Cannot connect to Battle.net ) ( if you are using a modem you might want to call your ISP for further assistance ) well im guessing my IP was banned ? had i known using an MF bot would get me banned i wouldnt of bothered even downloading it. . . 

Well anyway my question is simple is there a way to change my IP ? or get back on to Diablo ? is changing my IP going to fix my current problem ?

If you have any suggestions I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, it could be your account is banned. And unless your ISP has dynamnic IP addressing you can't do anything with your IP address.

Who knows, they could be banning by MAC address too.


----------



## TheHollow (Jun 24, 2006)

if my account were banned it would let me atleast sign in to battle.net and use another account i have multiple accounts i can't even connect, also.... i CAN connect to other battle.net servers just not US West


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well then it sounds like an IP ban. And I doubt that any help can be given as it could be against TSG rules.


----------

